

Ask HN: how do you archive/preserve your source code? - vrypan

I&#x27;d like your input. When you&#x27;re done with a software project (not open source), how do you preserve&#x2F;archive your code?<p>Would you use something like longaccess.com as a long-term backup solution? (disclaimer: I&#x27;m the founder of longaccess)<p>If our service was immediately available, would you use it from the command-line, or would you wait for a desktop GUI?<p>Any feedback would be valuable. Thank you.
======
domness
All my work is via Git. So in my team we use GitHub for our normal projects
(pay per project), and when we're done, I put it onto BitBucket (pay per
user), so whatever I put onto BitBucket is then free of charge. I think I'll
stick to this solution as it's cheap (read: free).

However, if I was to use your service, I'd be happy to use command line.

~~~
vrypan
Thank you domness. What is the average size of your repo?

